# Question.



## Karate_Warrior (May 22, 2006)

Hello.
Is it punches,kicks and Atemi in Aikido?


----------



## Yari (May 23, 2006)

Yes there are. "everthing" is in Aikido....

/yari


----------



## theletch1 (May 23, 2006)

Yari said:
			
		

> Yes there are. "everthing" is in Aikido....
> 
> /yari


And aikido is in everything...if you look closely enough! 

Check out the "What does your atemi look like?" thread for some good examples of the strikes in aikido.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (May 23, 2006)

:idunno:


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (May 24, 2006)

Karate_Warrior said:
			
		

> Hello.
> Is it punches,kicks and Atemi in Aikido?


 
when I studied aikido, we have several formal striking techniques: shomen uchi, yokomen uchi, hara tsuki, mune tsuki, nakadaka ipponken (to attack kyusho), metsubushi (back fist) and hiji ate.


----------

